# Genus Haploclastus



## GoTerps (Jan 18, 2006)

Juvenile _Haplocalstus_ sp. "nilgirinius"


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanx for sharing. I have heard about these guys but never seen one.


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 19, 2006)

some of my old photos ( soon new one  ) 
I  thing   I ve posted them somewhere around here  but as this is  " genus " thread  I will put them again


----------



## Wadew (Jan 19, 2006)

Great pic Terps ! This is an incredible species .


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wonderful specimen Eric, I will post pictures of my juvie when I can actually rouse him/her. Has this been a fast growing species in your opinion? mine never stops eating and has hit nearly 2 1/2'' in just over three months


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 23, 2006)

> Has this been a fast growing species in your opinion?


Yes, very fast.  

Eat, eat some more, molt!

Very interesting all around, can't wait for them to get larger.  

I have 5 and I'm working on sexing them all now so I can slow down the males.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Eric,
I have found some of these for sale, but I was wanting to learn a little about them. So far all I have found is that they are fast growing and arboreal. I was just wondering if you could tell me about your experience with them. What kind of conditions do they need? Are they fast like pokies? Defensive? How big do they get? Thank you in advance, I'd appreciate any information I can get. 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 27, 2006)

i would like to know more as well. i know they're old world, but are they particularly aggressive?


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 27, 2006)

> I have found some of these for sale, but I was wanting to learn a little about them.


Soren had some informative comments about them in This Thread.

PM with your email address and I'll send you a photo of an adult female... can't post it here.


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Very pretty!! :drool:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's my little guy/gal; will try to get a positive ID with the next molt.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice spiders! Whats the temperment on those?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 21, 2006)

I havn't seen anything from mine but a willingness to feed. I'd assume they're much like other old world tarantulas though.


----------



## Bontons (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice !!!


----------



## jw73 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never heard about this genus. Where are this come from ?


----------



## BakuBak (Feb 22, 2006)

India , from the nilligrili( spell)  hill


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Feb 22, 2006)

jw73 said:
			
		

> I have never heard about this genus. Where are this come from ?


The genus _Haploclastus_ currently consists of eight species, all of which are endemic to India. _H. nilgirinus_ is indeed named for the Nilgiri Hills, but the species that we have in the hobby has not been positively identified.

_Haploclastus_ and _Thrigmopoeus_ (containing two species also endemic to India) are the only two genera in the subfamily Thrigmopoeinae.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## morda (May 13, 2006)

Haploclastus nilgirinus, larger spiderling male...


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 27, 2006)

Ultimate male _Haploclastus_ sp. "nilgirinus"







Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 29, 2006)

Young female (~3.5" DLS) _Haploclastus_ sp. "nilgirinus"







Eric


----------



## Easyout58 (Aug 29, 2006)

Okay, so where do we get one?


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Eric,

very nice species and good photo.  ... Hope this species will established in good breeding groups.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 30, 2006)

> Hi Eric,
> 
> very nice species and good photo. ... Hope this species will established in good breeding groups.


Thanks Timo,

Out of the 9 I've raised from spiderlings, 5 are male and 4 female.

Only the one male has matured, and females of the size picutured above are quite willing to mate already.  I've slowed down the growth of my other males.  Maybe I'll have some luck.

Eric


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pics Eric!  I hope you do have luck with breeding, but with your golden touch, I doubt you will need much.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 30, 2006)

Very cool! You don't see many pics of this genus.


----------



## BakuBak (Nov 24, 2006)

adult male


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

juvenile female of _Haploclastus_ sp. "nilgirinus"


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 2, 2007)

Young female _Haploclastus_ sp. "nilgirinus"







Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a good picture, but this is the hammock style eggsac I've found with one my _Haploclastus_ females.







Eric


----------



## syndicate (Mar 15, 2007)

nice work eric!!id be interested in a few of those if u end up selling them


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Chris,



syndicate said:


> nice work eric!!id be interested in a few of those if u end up selling them


If all works out, I'll make sure a group goes your way.  

Eric


----------



## Seigneur Veinen (Mar 27, 2007)

Haploclastus nilgirinus, young female:


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 4, 2007)

Female _Haploclatus_ sp. "nilgirinus"













Eric


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2007)

young juvie sp."Nilgirinus"


----------



## syndicate (Feb 29, 2008)

Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius" 
newly molted juvenile


----------



## seanbond (Mar 1, 2008)

this sp is very intricate with with burrow systems! if set up right  ,  they use parts of the ground in making a vertical tunnel, semi arboreal.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 1, 2008)

hey Sean dunno if your aware or not but these are arboreal spiders ;]
they just tend to dig when younger


----------



## seanbond (Mar 1, 2008)

syndicate said:


> hey Sean dunno if your aware or not but these are arboreal spiders ;]
> they just tend to dig when younger


interesting.


----------



## syndicate (May 8, 2008)

Haplocalstus sp."Nilgirinius"


----------



## Philth (Apr 5, 2009)

_Haplocalstus_ sp."Nilgirinius" eggsac.







Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome job Tom!!!Didn't know you were working on these over there.
Good luck with it!
-Chris


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

Was the best pic i could take of it 

Sorry for the bad quallity







All the Best,
Sven


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! Very nice pic and spiders! :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Jun 23, 2009)

_Haplocalstus sp_."Nilgirinius"
(Mature male)


----------



## syndicate (Jun 24, 2009)

and a young female :]


----------



## syndicate (Aug 2, 2009)

Juvie Male


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Apr 2, 2011)

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 16, 2011)

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 20, 2011)

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 24, 2011)

Haploclastus sp. "nilgirinus"


----------

